

Package manager vs. Docker - shuron
http://alexander.holbreich.org/2015/09/package-manager-vs-docker/

======
dozzie
A straw man argument. Something Vagrant-like is better than tar-like, because
you can have many versions of software, each in its separate VM? Ridiculous.

